# H.M.S. Endurance



## Hendo! (Nov 19, 2005)

I read something in a Dutch newspsper today at work about HMS Endurance being 'rescued' by the Argentinian Navy. Can anyone shed anymore light on this?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

She has recently made an official visit to Patagonia and her next port of call was supposed to be Port Stanley but there have been some 'major' problems with one of the rudders and guess where the most convenient dock is? I am assuming that she managed to get there without assistance. 

The ship's weblog doesn't mention it, yet.

http://www.mercopress.com/Detalle.asp?NUM=7392


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Great! I wonder if the media will refer to her being a "Falklands veteran" again?


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

****** said:


> Great! I wonder if the Media will refer to her being a "Falklands veteran" again?


MEDIA! (Cloud) They probably will though.


----------

